# Breaded Chicken Cutlets w/ Lemon-Basil Sauce



## Aquilah (Jun 15, 2006)

*Breaded Chicken Cutlets with Lemon Basil Sauce*

5 servings 

20 minutes 

1 lb. chicken cutlets 

1 1/2 cups Italian breadcrumbs 

1/4 cup lemon juice, bottled 

2 large eggs 

1/2 cup milk 

1 TBSP basil 

4 TBSP butter 

1/4 TSP salt 

2 TBSP all-seasoning (aka Season-All or Complete Seasoning)

Rinse cutlets and pat dry. Season cutlets with complete seasoning on both sides. Set aside. 

Mix eggs and milk and put breading in separate plate. Put cutlets into milk mixture and bread them so they are fully coated. Heat up oil or butter in a skillet on medium heat. Put cutlets in the skillet and let them start cooking. 

In a small pot, mix the butter, lemon, salt, and basil until completely melted, then keep on low setting. When chicken is golden brown, remove and pour an adequate amount of lemon-basil sauce over them. 

Can be serve with mashed potatoes and corn because the sauce is perfect for all three. You can always double the sauce recipe if you serve the same sauce over everything. 

***WARNING = This is an absolutely delish recipe! For some reason, the sauce almost has a honey flavor to it... No idea why though... Definitely my FAVE recipe to date***


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 19, 2006)

You're making me sooo hungry! Thanks for another delicious looking recipe!


----------



## LVA (Jun 19, 2006)

yumm !! recipe looks delicious!!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 19, 2006)

Stupid question from a newbie cook.... What is all-seasoning?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Stupid question from a newbie cook.... What is all-seasoning? Not at all a stupid question! I wondered that myself, and then I put 2 and 2 together... All-seasoning is Season-All or Complete Seasoning... The lovely orange seasoning blend by Lawry's or McCormick's...


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds yummy I may have to try this.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

very delicious! thanks for posting


----------



## Alyn Culmer (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice and informative post. Thanks for such a useful information. Actually My kid is a very crazy about Chicken. But i dunno to prepare many varieties with that. So we often use to go out for dinner. Especially the *Eretz* *Kosher Restaurant in New York*.She feels very excited when we go there. There the foods are prepared in a high quality and also sound yummy. *eretzkosher. com*


----------

